# Update on fraud case



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Got this in my e-mail just a bit ago:


this is landon, the money will be in your account by tomorrow morning or at noon (central time) at the latest. again very sorry. 


My response:


I'll believe it when I see it!!!!


His response to that:

ok, i swear you will have your money tomorrow.


Like I told him - I'll believe it when I see it!!!! :evil:


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope you get your money back for real


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

bettaloverforever16 said:


> Hope you get your money back for real


Me too, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ugh he still hasnt refunded. such a shame. sorry lion mom.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> ugh he still hasnt refunded. such a shame. sorry lion mom.


Me too, but I have filed a claim with PayPal. Hopefully, they will come through sooner or later!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hope this works out for you!!


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

I read the original thread. I hate reading stuff like this. It makes it harder for good people trying to sell their stuff. Maybe he will make good on this since he sent you an email. I wish the best of luck for you and Anbu.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

It is well past noon now & still no refund! 

Big surprise, huh???? Grrrrr.............


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Huh? *goes to find original thread*


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Huh? *goes to find original thread*


Here ya go:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=75817


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

anything yet?


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow.I just read through the whole thread and I am just...APPALLED! Not only does this make people on this forum who STICK TO THEIR WORD when trying to sell bettas look like scammers,but it also makes Texans look bad...LET ME AT HIM!!!!!!!!!
Sorry for the mini rant.Just needed to let that out.lol
But in all seriousness I hope everything works out for y'all


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> anything yet?


NOPE - just a bunch of B.S. via e-mail. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you heard anything from paypal yet? I think they would have contacted you via email to at least say they received your claim.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what do you mean b.s.? what did he say?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW this is bs. this is random but where in ne wisconsin are your from lion mom?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

1fish2 - yes, they are "awaiting" his response.  Good luck with THAT!

The B.S. he spouted was that he was going to refund my $22.00 by noon today at the latest. 

Maggie, I'm in Kewaunee. Where are you at?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Bay so pratically neighbors!!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

haha im originally from sheboygan, and actually am visiting now


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well if this makes anyone feel better, i will still buy from you guys!!! this hasn't changed my mind. i believe you are trustworthy people and i will buy from the people i know!

anything yet lion mom???


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

He is making lies after lies....


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you at least get a refund, anbu? Omg i feel so bad for you guys!!!!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> haha im originally from sheboygan, and actually am visiting now


ill be in sheboygan next week tuesday or wednesday, my best friend lives down there and its been a bit since i have seen her


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Man this whole mess makes me feel so bad for you guys :/ I hope you can get your money back soon.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it just me or has there been alot of lying and scamming on the forum lately? I know i havent been on here long but when i first joined the forum it seemed like things were just chill and now drama is popping up??


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, unfortunately as sites get bigger they start attracting the... "worser" dredges of the internet scum. :c Hopefully that's not what's happening here and soon the problems will be fixed.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

>.< Still nothing?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Off topic, we should create a Sconnie club! I'm in the southern-most part of Wisconsin, literally 2 minutes away from Illinois 

And yeah, I read the original thread awhile back, this just sucks butt.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is the latest e-mail for the LIAR:

listen, you guys sent me a payment each, which added up to $39.99. you then both send a report via paypal saying i owed the money, paypal said when i got money in my bank account i would have to resolve me negative bank account, which was today. ill see what i can do but it took the warning off my account and said the issue were resolved. ill look around to see what info i can find out but it says our complaint is resolved. 

And, NO, the issue has NOT been resolved by me OR PayPal!!! 

Someday, hopefully!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry LionMom...this whole thing really sucks :/ 
It seems to me that there are more and more scammers on this site since I've been here :< 

*hugs* I hope you and anbu get your money back soon!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

youlovegnats said:


> Awww I'm sorry LionMom...this whole thing really sucks :/
> It seems to me that there are more and more scammers on this site since I've been here :<
> 
> *hugs* I hope you and anbu get your money back soon!


I have no idea if there are more or not since this is the very first time I tried to purchase something from a forum member. 

Not saying I wouldn't do it again with references, but I will NEVER deal with anyone again that has an "Unverified" PayPal account!!!

Thanks for the hugs - sometimes we all need some of those!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, yeah...you just always have to be careful on these internets nowadays >< 
*hughughughughughughughughughughughug*


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

"Off topic, we should create a Sconnie club! I'm in the southern-most part of Wisconsin, literally 2 minutes away from Illinois " 

I live in Sconnie too! lol except I'm more like 2 minutes away from the Twin Cities!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I live near Twin Cities XD


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha yay! Maybe a thread should be started in the chat section.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Definitely a good idea to never deal with an unverified paypal account... even though some times its just a case of the member has never sold/recieved anything online but for the safety of yourself its always a good idea.

I really don't understand what he is saying in that post.. could someone please clarify?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i don't get it either. i bet it is all an excuse not to give lion mom her money back.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I think he is trying to blame US for all of this!!! AND trying to get us to close the disputes/claims - FAT CHANCE of THAT happening!!! Grrrrr............ 

Good news is - Anbu got his money back from PayPal. Hopefully, I'll be getting mine also sooner or later. 

I agree about the non-verified PayPal user - NEVER again! Thought I could trust him since he was a member here. I won't make THAT mistake again!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well i am glad at least one of you got your money back and since anbu got his there is a huge chance you will get your's back too!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he's saying that paypal told him they're going to deduct what he owed from his account to reimburse you guys but he would still have to make good on the deduction. I'm not really sure he understood they were saying that. :|


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> well i am glad at least one of you got your money back and since anbu got his there is a huge chance you will get your's back too!!!


I sure hope so! For some reason, my claim is moving more slowly than Anbu's was. :-( Where mine is right now is they are waiting for a response from him & giving him till 8/10. :-?

Pretty sure I won't be getting anything till after that. :evil:


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Im surprised at finding so many in the midwest. also there is hope if anbu got their money back.. I have only bought bettas in store, but i think if i ever buy from someone i want my fish first or proof they are coming before i pay


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Paypal is guaranteed, you'll get your money back. It just sucks that it's taking so long. I do remember it took a couple weeks for me to get my refund.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Aug 1, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> *Paypal is guaranteed, you'll get your money back.* It just sucks that it's taking so long. I do remember it took a couple weeks for me to get my refund.


If there was no tracking. Since he didn't send the fish, he has no tracking information. If he has no tracking information, Lion Mom is guaranteed to get her refund by the date stated. PayPal will suck it right out of his bank account.

I've had to file a complaint myself. Very nasty business.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Anbu got his money. I really hope everything works out for you, Lion Mom and you get yours back soon.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Yurusumaji said:


> If there was no tracking. Since he didn't send the fish, he has no tracking information. If he has no tracking information, Lion Mom is guaranteed to get her refund by the date stated. PayPal will suck it right out of his bank account.
> 
> I've had to file a complaint myself. Very nasty business.


i agree with that. when i got scammed for a $80 laptop battery, no valid tracking id was provided. i got back my money within a week or so, thats after a 3 week grace (assuming canada post could've misplaced tracking id). all the seller did was spout out random tracking id.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

One last aside from me....

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=767489#post767489

I started a thread for Wisconsin-ites. If anyone is interested.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Read it all and I am sorry for the troubles and heartache  Happy that it seems everyone is starting to be refunded now, but sadly the damage was done. At least it gives everyone who read this some caution if they decide to buy online from people. 
It does for me since I'm starting to get back in the fish life! 
Best wishes Lion Mom!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

YIPPEE - YAHOO - HAPPY DAYS!!!! 

Got my $22.00 back FINALLY! 

I am SO glad!!! 

Too bad something couldn't be done to that cheater/liar, but at least we got our money back!!! 

Thanks for all the support - it is truly appreciated!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Yay  I'm glad you got the money back


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally! It sucks that you had to go through all this .


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Cheers lion mom!


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

Yay I'm so glad you got it back!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear you finally got it!!!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Very relieved that you got it back! Any more e-mails from him? I bet he will basically fall off the face of the earth at this point.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good news!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Kytkattin said:


> Very relieved that you got it back! Any more e-mails from him? I bet he will basically fall off the face of the earth at this point.


Nope - don't expect any, either!!! 

Thanks all - I, too, am super relieved to get it back!!! :-D


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

glad you got your money back, and I agree, shame we can't do more about this sort of thing.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I knew you'd get it back  That is why I will ALWAYS do online transactions through paypal only... unless its someone I've done business with before and can trust.

Now you can put that $22 towards your new big guy :-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I knew you'd get it back  That is why I will ALWAYS do online transactions through paypal only... unless its someone I've done business with before and can trust.
> 
> Now you can put that $22 towards your new big guy :-D


My thoughts EXACTLY - now he only costs $28.00 instead of $50.00!!! :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just read through both threads and wow, Lion Mom and Anbu, I'm so sorry this happened to you! I wish we could trust everyone on the forum, but sadly this is a huge wake-up call. Darn, I really feel so comfortable and safe here, too. But I'm so glad everything did work out for both of you. Scamming doesn't always end so good. My grandmother was scammed out of over $40,000 before we caught on and put a stop to it. Hurray for happy endings. At least for you two. Landon or whoever he is will get what's coming to him someday.


----------

